# BFP @ 9dpo



## Foreign Chick

Hello all, I can't believe it, I really can't! We only managed to BD 1x the day of +PPK, I wasn't very hopeful.
Here's my BFP by DPO srory:

1-3dpo : No Symptoms BUT had EWCM all 3 days, 1st time ever after O
4-5dpo : Nothing
6dpo : oddly had an increased sense of smell, as soon as I opened my deodorant lid I could smell it stronger, also my scented candle was more noticeable, but I kind of tried to ignore it and thought I was symptom spotting.
7-8dpo : Nothing
9dpo : BB's felt extremely full, took a FRER in the am and thought I saw a shadow, but there was no color to it, so wrote it off as a BFN. I had several OPK's left so I decided to use one and to my surprise the Test line was darker than on my negative test after O, so in the pm I took another FRER and saw a faint pink line. I even used water on this test after it dried, I read somewhere that if it's an evap water would clear it, but it didn't! 
10dpo : Darker FRER, CB digital > Pregnant :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1468.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 66


----------



## blossome

Congratulations x


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## AlliCat08

Congratulations on your future little one!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you all so much


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations :wohoo: 

x


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you very much :flower:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations x


----------

